# FEB 2013 FO Presell



## 2Sticks

FEB 2013 PRESELL Begins 2/4, ends... Closes 2/20 at midnight 
Oatmeal, Milk & Honey...$18.65 lb or $18.00 lb in 5lb jug This is the same one we offered in Oct. and it was a hit! Not overbearing OOB and the fragrance cures to a warm "oats" fragrance. Nothing fake about this one. Don't miss out on this and I suggest if this is a great seller for you that you buy the 5lb jug and save on the per lb price as well as shipping. 35 lb minimum. Cures to warm taupe in cp goat milk soap. FP 200, No A. Cat 9... 9.2% Cat 4....10% 

Love Spell...$16.50 lb or $16.00 in 5lb jug... No A or D in CP GM soap. Top Notes: Fruity peach, Strawberry, Plum, Tangerine. Middle Notes: Green fresh herbal, Basil, Lavender. Bottom Note: Musk Love Spell sticks very well in CP GM Soap as well as Lotion. We offered this one in 2012 and many of you sold out. Now's a great time for you to stock up for Spring & Summer. FP 210 Cat 9....6.79% Cat 4....6.79%

HONEY......$19.75 lb or $19.25 lb in 5 lb jug.... No A, discolors to tan in CP GM soap What can I say about this fragrance? The best I've heard it described was "perfumed Honey" This DOES NOT have the smokey smell many honey fo's do.
Top: Orange, rose, sweet berries 
Middle: Jasmine, lilly, clove
Base: Heliotrope, Vanilla beans, beeswax
FP 212F


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld

5lbs of Love Spell please


----------



## 2Sticks

Thank you Lynn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I have samples of the honey and also of the honey in Tamara's OMH. Just send me a SASE and I will send you the soap sample sniffies. Vicki


----------



## Blackberry Farm

Any word on when this presell ends? I don't want to miss it, but I can't make up my mind on how much to get!

I think that makes me officially crazy.


----------



## fattyaddie

Ill take 2lbs of the Honey!!


----------



## 2Sticks

Thank you Jeanene  You're down for 2lbs Honey. This sale ends 2/20/13 at midnight. Still time everyone if you need anything, all Fo's have met minimum so they are all a go


----------



## Blackberry Farm

Thanks again, Tamera, for your offerings! I appreciate your work for us!

I would like 4 pounds each of the OMH and the Love Spell. I would also like 2 pounds of the Honey.


----------



## 2Sticks

Thank you Michele for the order and it's always nice to know your appreciated


----------



## Angelknitter12

Can I try a pound of the honey please?


----------



## 2Sticks

Sure you can Kami


----------



## SherrieC

EEEEK !! I forgot to order 5 lbs of Honey please  - Not the OMH ( I'm horribly allergic to it)


----------



## 2Sticks

Got it Sheryl, 5lb of Honey


----------



## Anita Martin

Hey Tamera,
Any word on the Feb. presell? What's in store for March? 
Anita


----------



## Faye Farms

On FB Tamera posted she was going to do Black Pepper, Coconut Ganache and Violet in March. The BP and CG and supposed to be swoon worthy by what Tamera and Vicki were saying.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Yeah! I got to smell 2 of these in cured soap and wow! In all this time it's the first real coconut that smells like coconut in cut soap! It's dark chocolaty goodness and it is going to be perfect for mothers day soaping! The Black Pepper is nothing more or less than just the smell of a good lookin man! Brad Pitt in Troy good lookin. So much different than any of the run of the mill mens scents that are around, this one is going to be spectacular in soap and leave on products. I won't be calling mine Black Pepper I have been wanting a Violet for a mixer with Lavender, so looking forward to the violet...I know someone else got to smell it.
..................................................................

I didn't get in on the Apple Berry Picnic, Tamara sent me some and OH MY, it's really nice, it barely turns to creme even in white iceing and the scent sticks. If we get enough interest, perhaps we could talk Tamera into doing it again in April, I am going to order it in bulk but I do not need 35 pounds  Vicki


----------



## SherrieC

I'm going to have to get the Coconut Ganache, and Black Pepper For sure, maybe the Violet.


----------



## Greylady

So when is the presell for these scents? They sound good!


----------



## 2Sticks

Hi everyone  Great news, the Feb pre-sell FO's are shipped. So much was ordered that I had to have them shipped to my husbands work so it could come by LTL. WOW! Vicki & Heather, thank you so much for passing along the info, really appreciate it  I'm really excited about the March pre-sell. I'll post it on the 15th, numerous people said beginning of the month is better for them for invoicing. I'm not kidding you, ya'll will love these March FO's. I'm so glad that Vicki helped me out "smelling" soap and we then confered about the new FO's. Here's a sneak peak of the fragrance descriptions for Black Pepper & Violet 

*Black Pepper*

Top: orange, apple, chocolate

Middle: nutmeg, ginger, cinnamon, clove,

Base: sandalwood, vanilla, amber, musk

* Violet*

Top: orange blossom, plum, black currant

Middle: violet, lilac jasmine, rose, carnation 

Base: woody violet.


If any of you would like the Apple Berry Picnic, I can do it for our group here if we can just come up with orders for another 25lbs


----------



## Anita Martin

Oh great, thanks for the info! I checked FB first, but didn't see anything...hmmm.. Anyway, if it's Brad Pitt goodlookin count me in! They sound great!


----------



## swgoats

I'd like to join in. I don't have any FOs, and used up the EOs I had. I picked up a little bottle of FO at Hobby Lobby today - what a joke!


----------



## 2Sticks

Anita, you are so funny! It is that good though.

Angie, you're welcome to join us in the pre-sell, we'd love to have you!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

WE only need to order 15 pounds of the Apple Berry Picnic, I want 10 pounds of it! It's that good gals! vicki


----------



## Anita Martin

Just wanted to mention that I made a wonderful soap I'm calling Appleberry Cobbler out of the Appleberry Picnic, OMH, vanilla cream and a little cinnamon. I think the appleberry, like the patchouli passion, is awesome for blending. I also make it on it's own, using some pureed apple and it sells GREAT!


----------



## 2Sticks

Vicki, I was counting your 10 lbs when I said we only need 25lbs. Sorry I didn't make myself clear 

Anita, the Appleberry Cobbler sounds wonderful!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

DANG!!! Sorry Tamera  Vicki


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld

What does it smell like? and A or D??


----------



## 2Sticks

Lynn,
For me no A or D. I did see some that other people made that did have D. I know one woman used wine in hers and it looked like carmel. I really think the oils make a difference. 

Vicki, did you have any discoloration with yours?

Here's the fragrance discription:
Top fruity green apples
Middle: fresh peaches
Base: sweet white musk, vanilla.

I don't have any made right now, maybe if Vicki does she can send you a soap sliver.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Maybe to butter cream? I used it in all my cupcakes, and it's wonderful with chocolate icing, or orange chocolate icing. I did find another apple to use, but it is SAD in comparison. It also doesn't accelerate at all, so you have plenty of time to play.


----------



## Dorit

OK guys lets try to make this happen, if its as good as it sounds it may be a happy surprise. From the name I thought it is a fall scent but Tamara said it smells more like a summer scent. Tamara please put me down for 2 lbs. thanks. Dorit


----------



## Blackberry Farm

Ok. I bought 2 already and loved it. Put me down for 3 more. Thanks Tamera!

I can send a sample if anybody needs one. Just let me know.


----------



## Dorit

would someone, or more, please try to describe the scent?


----------



## a4patch

I would like 2 pounds of LUV Spell


----------



## 2Sticks

Michele & Dorit, I have your orders. I hope we can make a go of this one. I know we did it last month, but maybe we can squeak this order by 

Peggy Sue, the pre-sell closed and in fact I am bottling tomorrow, so I' believe I'll have some extra Love Spell for you


----------



## a4patch

Tamera, What is the status on Luv Spell? Should I have received an invoice? How does it work? my paypal is [email protected]


----------



## 2Sticks

I am so glad you posted. I need to apologize, somehow I let your order get by me  I have just sent you an invoice for the 2lbs of Love Spell with shipping. Again Peggy Sue, I'm sorry for my mistake, glad you checked with me, sometimes I need help keeping up


----------



## a4patch

No problem! Sadly, it is May and I just remembered it.....


----------

